# Chelsea Grin - The Human Condition (My Guitar Cover)



## Souldread (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, here is my cover of the song "The Human Condition" of Chelsea Grin
Enjoy it =)


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 30, 2010)

its hard to watch since the audio and video are not in sync.


----------



## Souldread (Dec 24, 2011)

audio and video are in sync, dude =)


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice change up of camera angles. It seems like you're really enjoying what you're playing, which is always cool to watch.

Also, killer inlays on that Ibby.

Ever think about trying a 16th note pattern instead of triplets for the sweep stuff you were doing after the introduction? Might be sort of a cool blend with what the rhythm guitar is playing, and it would definitely be a cool change up from what you were doing in the intro.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 27, 2011)

very clean man!


----------



## Souldread (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 31, 2012)

You played that really well but fuck it was a boring song!

You did a really good job though, it was very clean and yes it did look like you enjoyed it.


----------

